# Precipitação máxima no mês de Setembro de 2009



## Rog (2 Set 2009 às 23:38)

Qual a precipitação máxima registada no mês de Setembro de 2009, numa estação oficial.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Set 2009 às 23:42)

125,1 mm a 150 mm. Nalgum local do Minho, penso eu de que.
Editado:
Bem, infelizmente esqueci-me das ilhas:P. Portanto acho que também lá poderá acontecer.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Set 2009 às 23:43)

25,1mm a 50mm mas não vai ser no continente  no continente será inferior a 25 mm.


----------



## jpmartins (3 Set 2009 às 00:08)

Votei no intervalo 25,1mm a 50mm


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2009 às 00:09)

Vamos lá ver como vai ser este mês fase a precipitação.
Votei no intervalo *75,1 mm a 100 mm* mas não estou muito confiante nisto


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2009 às 00:12)

150,1 mm a 175 mm


----------



## Snifa (3 Set 2009 às 00:13)

50,1 mm a 75 mm 

causados por aguaceiros e trovoadas,talvez a partir da segunda metade do mês...


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2009 às 00:14)

125,1 mm a 150 mm trovoadas muito localizado e talvez já para a semana


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Set 2009 às 00:20)

100,1 mm a 125 mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Set 2009 às 00:42)

75.1mm a 100.0mm, talvez umas trovoadas... porque não!?


----------



## Veterano (3 Set 2009 às 08:59)

Votei no intervalo 200,1 mm a 225 mm, sem fé não se movem montanhas...


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Set 2009 às 09:37)

25mm a 50mm e é para não por menos de 25mm, que é o que merece!! Não há maneira de isto mudar...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Set 2009 às 09:51)

200,1 mm a 225 mm, estou com esperança que a partir do meio do mês o tempo dê uma reviravolta


----------



## vitamos (3 Set 2009 às 10:49)

75,1 a 100mm

Se vier mais não fico chateado, ora essa


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2009 às 11:02)

*100,1 mm a 125 mm*

Tenho esperança que chegue aos 100mm. Algures...


----------



## kikofra (3 Set 2009 às 15:08)

125,1 mm a 150 mm


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2009 às 15:25)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as precipitações registadas entre os *125,1mm* e os *150,0mm*.


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2009 às 15:43)

AnDré disse:


> *100,1 mm a 125 mm*
> 
> *Tenho esperança que chegue aos 100mm. Algures*...



Também eu 
Por isso também escolhi o intervalo: *100,1 mm a 125 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Set 2009 às 15:57)

Bem, não sei que contactos andam vocês a ter com o noé, mas espero que estejam certos


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2009 às 19:44)

25.1 a 50 mm. Só espero precipitação mais a sério a partir de Outubro. Mas como estes meses agora são tão imprevisíveis, se for ultrapassado mesmo que seja no Algarve e em Trás-os-Montes.


----------



## Lightning (3 Set 2009 às 20:39)

Votei em < = 25 mm, pois não acredito que este mês de Setembro caia uma única pinga...

Se houvesse a opção 0,0 mm eu votava nessa...


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2009 às 21:02)

Lightning disse:


> Votei em < = 25 mm, pois *não acredito que este mês de Setembro caia uma única pinga...*



Andas um bocado desactualizado :assobio:
Eu sei que ainda são poucas pingas, mas que já caíram e já acumular já...

 Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2009

 Seguimento Açores Madeira - Setembro 2009


----------



## David sf (3 Set 2009 às 21:28)

50,1 a 75 mm, na Madeira ou no Algarve.


----------



## belem (3 Set 2009 às 22:55)

O mais provável é que seja algures na montanha do Pico...
Quanto a valores não avanço, mas vejo aqui muita gente optimista com valores diluvianos para locais em que o mês de Setembro é só mais um mês seco. As hipóteses disto acontecer são praticamente perto de zero.


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2009 às 22:40)

Durante as trovoadas dos ultimos dias já choveu bastante em alguns locais, e deve ter surprendido a maioria dos membros que votaram como eu por exemplo já devo estar fora


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2009 às 00:48)

MSantos disse:


> Durante as trovoadas dos ultimos dias já choveu bastante em alguns locais, e deve ter surprendido a maioria dos membros que votaram como eu por exemplo já devo estar fora



Se não chegou ao intervalo dos 75mm, anda lá muito perto.







Não esquecer que o grupo central dos Açores também acumulou precipitação significativa na última semana.


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2009 às 01:08)

Acaba por ser surprendente que seja uma vila do seco Baixo Alentejo a atingir esse valor de precipitação. O que não fazem umas boas trovoadas localizadas


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2009 às 11:37)

O que nos está a safar são as trovoadas embora eu não considere as trovoadas chuva mas sim lotaria, nada bate uma frente tanto quente ou fria dá muito mais água que qualquer outro fenómeno.

Com as trovoadas o país manter-se-á em seca, pois para além de os solos não conseguirem absorver a água que cai devido à sua grande intensidade é tudo muito localizado.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Set 2009 às 12:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que nos está a safar são as trovoadas embora eu não considere as trovoadas chuva mas sim lotaria, nada bate uma frente tanto quente ou fria dá muito mais água que qualquer outro fenómeno.
> 
> Com as trovoadas o país manter-se-á em seca, pois para além de os solos não conseguirem absorver a água que cai devido à sua grande intensidade é tudo muito localizado.



Sem dúvida Mário, ainda mais a lotaria não quer nada comigo, ando a 0mm desde o fim de Julho. Tirando um chuvisco em Agosto, que não deu para registar, nada mais aconteceu por aqui.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2009 às 18:39)

Eu aqui aposto em 0 mm, perdão aposto em 1.0 mm aquilo que pelo jeito ocorreu por causa das pinga do outro dia !


----------



## N_Fig (20 Set 2009 às 19:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu aqui aposto em 0 mm, perdão aposto em 1.0 mm aquilo que pelo jeito ocorreu por causa das pinga do outro dia !



Se tivesses apostado que a precipitação máxima seria de 1mm, terias falhado (pelo menos até agora) apenas por cerca de 74mm.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2009 às 20:03)

N_Fig disse:


> Se tivesses apostado que a precipitação máxima seria de 1mm, terias falhado (pelo menos até agora) apenas por cerca de 74mm.



Eu estava a brincar ... referia-me apenas á zona onde moro !!
Capiche ...


----------



## meteo (21 Set 2009 às 02:12)

Ainda bem que não votei na precipitação máxima..Ia apostar num mes de muita precipitação,e o que se está a ver é um mes muito seco..Valha-nos aqueles 4/5 dias de trovoadas!


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 10:32)

meteo disse:


> Ainda bem que não votei na precipitação máxima..Ia apostar num mes de muita precipitação,e o que se está a ver é um mes muito seco..Valha-nos aqueles 4/5 dias de trovoadas!



é verdade, porque eu cá já falta pouco para os 40mm!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Set 2009 às 20:44)

*75,1 mm a 100 mm *

Se existem meses difíceis de adiantar algum prognóstico acerca da precipitação, este é um deles; até porque para o final desta semana com a possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitação, pode alterar as tendências apontadas como hipóteses!


----------



## amarusp (21 Set 2009 às 22:09)

Até agora a precipitação tem sido muito fraca, apenas 15,8 mm. não tenho grande esperança até ao fim do mês!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2009 às 15:31)

No Algarve, a estação que registou mais precipitação em Setembro foi em Alte 68 mm. http://www.draalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 14:49)

Segundo o relatório do IM de Setembro, a precipitação máxima ficou-se pelos 77mm em Neves Corvo.


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2009 às 15:10)

N_Fig disse:


> Segundo o relatório do IM de Setembro, a precipitação máxima ficou-se pelos 77mm em Neves Corvo.



Sendo assim os vencedores desta sondagem são:
*
ac_cernax, João Soares, Rog, T-Storm, vitamos*

Que votaram no intervalo: *75,1 mm a 100 mm*

Parabéns a eles!


----------

